# Check valve for air pump hose always have one on



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hopefully this will save someone a serious leak.
So I have been putting away getting check valves on my airlines for the three tanks that I currently own, for a while.

I was thinking ah is it really needed, what are chances of water actually going up few inches and over the rim of the the tank, decided it get them before I go for longer vacation as most of the time I should notice air pump being off.

Boy I was wrong. Had a power go off in my house for few hours, once all came back on, the air pump didn't came on, the water made it's way in back into a pump and leaked a bit on the floor, short circuit in the air pump tripped the breaker on my power bar and that's how I noticed stuff not working on the tank. I can just imagine being away for a week or so what could have happened.

So if you thinking if one is needed ??? for the couple of bucks that it costs get one not worth the risk of wondering like I was...

Cheers al


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Good post 
Thanks for the reminder !


----------

